# Kombucha tea



## Bradw4040 (Feb 10, 2006)

I read about this tea here, on this site and decided to give it a try. I've had some luck with probiotics, but each one tends to work for a few months and then begins to lose it's effectiveness. I know the gut is a dynamic system, and things change. Anyway, I've been drinking a bottle of the tea everyday for about 3 weeks and it actually has had an effect. I have IBS-D and the tea has caused me to have fewer bowel movements and made things a bit firmer. It hasn't been an "OH my God, I'm cured!" kind of thing, but it has helped and I plan to stay on it. It contains enzymes, probiotics anddetoxifiers. I'll put the produce info in the products section of this site. It's not too difficult to find... at least not here in Seattle, but it's a bit spendy. About $3 to 3.65 a bottle. Sometimes two for 5 on sale. http://sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/g...3/elixkombu.DTL This is a link to a newspaper article about the maker. If the tea helps you, let me know!


----------



## EarnestAccord (Dec 11, 2001)

Grow yer own. It's real easy and you can make a much more potent and customized drink. I have had a momma going for about four months now. I can choose any type of herbs to make it with and allow it to brew for much longer and thus more potent then anything that is commercialy available.


----------



## Bradw4040 (Feb 10, 2006)

I knew you could do that, but I wondered how much space it takes up. I live in a small apt. I was also worried about it getting contaminated with bacteria. It would be great not to have the expense of the bottled stuff. Has it helped you IBS??? It's really made a difference for me...


----------



## EarnestAccord (Dec 11, 2001)

Seriously, any gallon or more container with a spout on the bottom and a relatively small lid will do. I bought mine at a local grocery store. Sanitation? Yeh, you have to be carefull. But really all you need to do is boil water...add sugar and herbs then cover the pot...let it cool over night and then pour it into the brew container cover the container's lid with a coffee filter or anything as such and your'e done. Wait a week and booo...yaaaaa. Your'e done.


----------



## EarnestAccord (Dec 11, 2001)

woops I didn't answer all of your questions. If contamination occures it is very obvious. White fuzz or blue spots on the surface. You'll know. Yes it has helped me quite a bit. The online recipes say to use various green teas but I've been using a custom blend of anti-inflamitory herbs ( I have Crohns and IBS), Anti-spasmotics and adaptagenic herbs. I cut it half and half with aloe vera juice and drink 8oz in the morn. and in the eve with my meds and suppliments. Please try it.


----------

